

Show HN: WishBin – Superpowered wishlists for Amazon - williamle8300
http://www.wishbin.co/_hello

======
Meltdown
This isn't something I'd use myself -- but I just wanted to say 'great job'
with the onboarding, I immediately got the use-case after looking at the
'How's it work' instructions.

I wish more sites would do that.

Regards Melt

~~~
williamle8300
Thanks for the feedback Melt! Really appreciate the positive criticism.

Just as a note if you want to follow the dicussion, the HN moderators asked me
to repost at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9198724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9198724)

Thanks again.

